# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Tats Anyone?

## Talon

Blue bear... my art.
Story: My best briends gave me the nickname Blue Bear. I am always wearing blue and girls say I am like a big teddybear. The stake through the heart is for all the family and friends that have hurt me in the past.


Hawk: Work in progress. I still need 2 more feathers and all the color. In memory of my uncle (not deseased) because he is always there for me. Also because of my Indian heritage.

----------


## Gwendolyn

I have a really little mushroom on my outer right thigh.

----------


## Artelis

I have a drum staff on the bottom of my left wrist.

----------


## Moonbeam

Altho Blue Bear is stabbed thru the heart and evidently killed, he still has a little mysterious smile on his face.

----------


## bodhisattva

_"I&#39;ve got this post dramatic thing
I&#39;ve got this tattoo of a ring that lies
around my wedding finger and thats where I want to state this claim.
That I&#39;ve got to learn to live and dream
before I go and get myself in love."
~ The Answer, by Blue October_

----------

